# Heart Palps returning?



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all, see my signature for background. I really can't recall if I've had labs since March...I swear I've gone but never got the results...figure no new is good news, right? And I'm due to have an thyroid ultrasound real soon ( and more bloodwork).

So my question is, could my heart palpitations be returning after being on anti thyroid meds/heart meds for over a year? I'm sitting here now and my heart feels super fluttery/ like its abnormally beating. It's fairly instense, has me debating calling hubby but he is at a work hoorah & I hate to be a party pooper.

This is the 3rd time Ive noticed this in the past few weeks. Hate to be told it's not possible this far into an otherwise successful treatment. (like I was told when I developed hive like welts in my legs a month or two ago).

Input appreciated!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. I don't know a ton about anti-thyroid meds, but it seems to me that just like when someone takes replacement hormone, we sometimes need more or less than we've been taking for a long time, it make sense that the same would be true for anti-thyroid meds. Maybe your thyroid function has increased or decreased over time, so the same dosage isn't working like it used to.

Seems to me that some labwork would be in order.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think sometimes the effectiveness of the ATD's kind of wears out with some people. You are on a pretty good dose. Lab work might be a good idea. Or, at least a phone call to the doctor.


----------

